

Show HN: Pod – Organize your clubs, causes, and teams - bjones53
https://www.joinpod.com/

======
philbarr
It does say "it's free!" but are you planning to charge for different plans or
something at some point? I'm naturally reluctant to sign up for something
where it's not totally clear what the price is, and I'm sure other people
would be.

Think that should be made very clear.

~~~
bjones53
Fair point -- we're still testing, so for now it is free. Our longterm
strategy to adopt a pricing model similar to Github; make the platform free
for public groups, provide users 1-2 free private groups, and charge users to
create additional private groups.

I will make the changes, but I hope that provides some clarity.

~~~
AaronFriel
Speaking as a student: please have educational, and primarily, student and
faculty pricing.

Too many businesses assume 501(c)(3) or bust. Most student organizations are
not 501(c)(3) because that takes time and money, and in some settings, can
even jeopardize affiliation with the school. The result is that student
organizations exist in service purgatory between being full non-profits and
educational groups. Our ability to request educational and 501(c)(3) services
is either limited by legal status or the school's administrators.

~~~
bjones53
Way ahead of you on this -- on-campus students groups will have access to the
platform for free. However, large organizations like students' unions,
regional, and national groups will have to pay.

------
bbales
I like how different tasks and events can be separated into pods, the colour
coding is visually pleasing. Overall the site is beautiful! I cant seem to
find a method of syncing my calendars, I think this would be a great addition

~~~
bjones53
We've received similar feedback from other users; calendar sync should be
integrated in the next few weeks.

~~~
bbales
That's awesome, I'll be sure to check back

------
yatoomy
The problem of sorting through large amounts of information within an
organization or thread is one I deal with in both personal and professional
life. This would be a major help!

